# Custom turrets



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm thinking of having a custom turret put on my new scope, specific for the bullet and elevation I'm shooting. 
Any suggestions on companies to look at to do the work?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

One more question. 
Will the bullet hit its mark down range differently whether your scope is set at 20x, 15x or 10x on custom turrets?


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

What scope do you have


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> One more question.
> Will the bullet hit its mark down range differently whether your scope is set at 20x, 15x or 10x on custom turrets?


Your POI should not change when you adjust magnification. If it does, something is wrong and you need to replace the scope.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I'm thinking of having a custom turret put on my new scope, specific for the bullet and elevation I'm shooting.
> Any suggestions on companies to look at to do the work?


I believe Kenton Industries is the one I've checked out in the past. They even make one that goes on top of a standard click dial and replaces the cap.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Ridge, Kenton is the best choice.....period. Scope magnification does not affect the primary crosshair but will affect the subtension of other marks or lines in the scope as they relate to the primary crosshair if the scope is a second focal plane scope. A first focal plane scope will cause the entire reticle to subtend with the magnification power. Hope this helps.-------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

nm.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Ridge, Kenton is the best choice.....period. Scope magnification does not affect the primary crosshair but will affect the subtension of other marks or lines in the scope as they relate to the primary crosshair if the scope is a second focal plane scope. A first focal plane scope will cause the entire reticle to subtend with the magnification power. Hope this helps.-------SS


I totally forgot about the holdover crosshairs. That would be easy for me to do because I don't own any scopes that have them.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

another vote for Kenton. Their customer service/tech support is wonderful to work with. Initially when i was working up my load (three years prior to drawing the tag) for my late Bull hunt, i had many questions about these caps. All it took was one phone call to a tech of theirs to iron things out and now i have a turret that is SPOT on to 800 yds, combined with the mill rec for additional holds, its capable of much further. Not that i will ever take a shot on game at that range but hitting an 16x16 steel plate waaaaaaay out there is a hoot.

edit:
A secound focal plane scope is more likely to have POI problems than a first focal plane scope. The errors are very small, something like 2/10 of an inch at 100yds and 8/10 of an inch at 500yds. In a SFP scope the reticle always appears to be the same size. In a FFP scope the reticle increases in size as the power is increased. Most American scopes are SFP and most European scopes are FFP. The FFP scope are the most rugged and less likely to shift POI Reticles in the first focal plane grow or increase in size as the magnification is increased. This will not be a problem on a hunting rifle, but on a target gun this can be a problem since the reticle conceals or covers so much more of the target. This is generally not a problem except for cheaper poor quality scopes. Then anything can go wrong and usually does.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This is the scope I'm thinking about buying. It already has the elevation and windage turrets. 
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/77...x-44mm-side-focus-dead-hold-bdc-reticle-matte
I'm a little confused about the difference between dead-hold-bdc and mil-dots. 
What are the differences and pros and cons of each reticle?
Thanks


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I love my Vortex Viper. It is a different model than that but is a great scope. Go to vortexoptics.com and follow the tabs to find that scope. It will be under the plain viper section, not viper hs or viper pst. When you get to the page you can click on each redicle and see exactly what they look like. If you dont use holdover, dont get bdc. I use holdover and adjust turrets so I did get bdc. Theirs is really nice. The dots are small and the reticle is the perfect kinda thin.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vortex-viper-6-5-20x44-pa-riflescope-dead-hold-bdc-reticle

Edit: Notice on that page you can click a link right to Kenton Industries. You mentioned the scope already having turret; that confused me because you i initially posted that you wanted custom ones?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vortex-viper-6-5-20x44-pa-riflescope-dead-hold-bdc-reticle
> 
> Edit: Notice on that page you can click a link right to Kenton Industries. You mentioned the scope already having turret; that confused me because you i initially posted that you wanted custom ones?


Sorry for jumping around. My cousin got a really good deal on a Leupold scope and had a custom turret put on it. I thought of doing the same or just buying a new scope with turrets on it and then do the programing for it. I know guys keep a laminated chart with them specific for their gun, so the can dial in the stock turrets that way. So I may just do that if I get the Vortex. Is it easy to figure out the programs for your specific bullet?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Sorry for jumping around. My cousin got a really good deal on a Leupold scope and had a custom turret put on it. I thought of doing the same or just buying a new scope with turrets on it and then do the programing for it. I know guys keep a laminated chart with them specific for their gun, so the can dial in the stock turrets that way. So I may just do that if I get the Vortex. Is it easy to figure out the programs for your specific bullet?


Ridge, 
It is very easy to figure out the ballistics for specific loads. There are programs, apps, charts etc available everywhere. I have scopes that have load specific knobs made by Kenton and I have some where I use the MOA knob with a ballistic program. Both work well and the stock knob leaves you with added flexibility. I know Utah County is a long drive, but we have a range with targets out to a mile. If you ever want to, you are welcome to try out all the systems that I have. I shoot at least a couple times a month so let me know. ------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Ridge,
> It is very easy to figure out the ballistics for specific loads. There are programs, apps, charts etc available everywhere. I have scopes that have load specific knobs made by Kenton and I have some where I use the MOA knob with a ballistic program. Both work well and the stock knob leaves you with added flexibility. I know Utah County is a long drive, but we have a range with targets out to a mile. If you ever want to, you are welcome to try out all the systems that I have. I shoot at least a couple times a month so let me know. ------SS


 SS, thanks for the offer. I think I'm probably going to get the Vortex Viper scope. I'd love to come out and have you help me get it set up.


----------

